# Australia PR - Can I apply Now



## nick04 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi ,

I have got 3 years of work experience as a Software Engineer in india.

As I see on the Australia Immigration Website , It says you need to have "3 years of work experience out of last 4 years" - Does this mean that I need to have a 4years of work experience or can I apply now itself ?


----------



## Aus_Visitor (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Nick

First step for a software professionals to qualify for Australian PR is getting positive assessment from ACS. Thoroughly read the ACS guidelines and see if you are having all the requirements.

ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Membership, Professionalism and Leadership for ICT Professionals and the ICT Community


Also check the skill you are working in, exists in new SOL 

Skilled Occupation Lists (Formerly Known as Form 1121i)


Hope the above links help you in forming an idea on where you stand. 

Thanks
Hari



nick04 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have got 3 years of work experience as a Software Engineer in india.
> 
> As I see on the Australia Immigration Website , It says you need to have "3 years of work experience out of last 4 years" - Does this mean that I need to have a 4years of work experience or can I apply now itself ?


----------



## ajay77 (Oct 16, 2009)

nick04 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have got 3 years of work experience as a Software Engineer in india.
> 
> As I see on the Australia Immigration Website , It says you need to have "3 years of work experience out of last 4 years" - Does this mean that I need to have a 4years of work experience or can I apply now itself ?



Hi Nick

Three years experience is enough to apply for a PR.but make sure you should have supporting documents of salary slips and bank transaction details to prove your work experience.best of luck forr your process.


----------



## jbala (Mar 12, 2012)

*have u started?*

hi

even i am trying to apply, kind of same exp as you

hope we can track things together..have u started with paper work?from where r u applying


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

nick04 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have got 3 years of work experience as a Software Engineer in india.
> 
> As I see on the Australia Immigration Website , It says you need to have "3 years of work experience out of last 4 years" - Does this mean that I need to have a 4years of work experience or can I apply now itself ?


Yes, you can apply now. But you have to check first whether you have sufficient points for that. check the attachment.


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

saydur said:


> Yes, you can apply now. But you have to check first whether you have sufficient points for that. check the attachment.


We paid INR 1000 to a consultant for this test because we didnt know better


----------



## danielteh (Jan 17, 2012)

saydur said:


> Yes, you can apply now. But you have to check first whether you have sufficient points for that. check the attachment.


Bettter hurry up with ur assesment n IELTS. Its not goin to b the aame by July 2012


----------



## Heavenly (Mar 14, 2012)

srivasu said:


> We paid INR 1000 to a consultant for this test because we didnt know better


Please dont use any immigration lawyers.They are bloody frauds. i had a bad experience with <snip> in Dubai. My Canadian application was stuck for 6 years and they didnt bother to coordinate on my behalf. I lost U$ 2000.

Please dont use immigration agencies in Middle East. They are simply fraudsters. Its easy and simple to apply on your own. I'm doing the same.

Best of Luck


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

did you check if you occupation is in the SOL list?

If yes then you can apply ..but you need to get the assessment done ..

I think this statement is pretty self-explanatory : "3 years of work experience out of last 4 years" ...

you need to have 3 years of experience in your nominated field from March 2008 to March 2012


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> did you check if you occupation is in the SOL list?
> 
> If yes then you can apply ..but you need to get the assessment done ..
> 
> ...


have checked in SOL list.....

I have 7 yrs of exp. .but i have a gap of 6 months ...before joining 2nd company... 
Total 7 yrs ..excluding 6 moths of gap ....

my question is how to make the reference letters ....I mean how to show the gaps ?
will is impact my assessment :confused2:


----------

